# Rejoice 4.1 source releasing.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/android-building/XBYeD-bhk1o

I'm sure this is also good for vzw? Just no new radios right?

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/09/android-4-1-headed-to-aosp-today/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

Woohooooo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

*Nate does the happy dance *


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait for the new Roms baking soon and themes and all. Christmas on July 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a beautiful thing...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait for proper Jelly Bean roms so I can jump off ics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

When I click the link I get nothing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

yay! Perfect roms eminent.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

And just like that, I need to change my pants.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> And just like that, I need to change my pants.


Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NateMob (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh i cant wait for all the legit JB roms. Great time to own a Nexus.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Soon I'll make the move on Jelly Bean, and we'll go to the movies or something


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Schwing!


----------



## Joshua79 (May 21, 2012)

Woo hoo!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

yay!!!!


----------



## tonyg916 (Jul 18, 2011)

Any wagers on when/who wil be the first dev to get us a legit jb rom?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

SAUCE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't rush 'em, or someone will build Froyo and call it JB just to teach us a lesson. ;-)


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

So apparently this is actually 4.1.1.

Nice!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I need a tissue, privacy, and a good Lifetime movie right about now....

....maybe some cuddling afterwards


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I need a tissue, privacy, and a good Lifetime movie right about now....
> 
> ....maybe some cuddling afterwards


Spooning time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

New radios available?
https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#torojro03c


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

Just getting my Pink liquid ready cause I know we're about to get an OVERDOSE of REAL JB roms


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

skaforey said:


> New radios available?
> https://developers.g...vers#torojro03c


Do wish they were Zip files cause ADB and I got Beef


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Ignore lol


----------



## SteroidalFish2 (Jan 31, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Assuming for gsm version
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's for Toro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

skaforey said:


> New radios available?
> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#torojro03c


Could be wrong but these are the Rom side drivers for device...not the radios we will have to wait for vzw ota for them I believe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

SteroidalFish2 said:


> It's for Toro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I was editing it hahahh. 
Man new radios too woot woot. 
Thought they don't release those until ota etc?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

4.1.1 goodness! Can't wait to try it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm gone for like an hour and this happens? Damn. Shit is about to get exciting.


----------



## SteroidalFish2 (Jan 31, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> I was editing it hahahh.
> Man new radios too woot woot.
> Thought they don't release those until ota etc?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking the same.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

I literally just got to the point where I could build ICS roms. Here's hoping Jelly Bean works just as easily


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

This is like the second coming of Jesus!


----------



## Adrozz07 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

skaforey said:


> New radios available?
> https://developers.g...vers#torojro03c


to keep it simple, these are the bits of code that are required by our phone so that things work, but are not open sourced so that they would just be included in the source like the rest of the stuff. they are just blobs on the rom side of the phone. so, no, there are not any new radios available for our vzw nexus. There is not even a single radio file on that page, truth be told.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

SteroidalFish2 said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Binaries != radios

EDIT: tanknspank beat me by 2 minutes...


----------



## 92slammer (Jun 7, 2011)

its on!


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

*happy Dance*


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Good, ready for some custom ROMs so I can stick to JB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't stay off the Bean as is...


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nandroid... Check
Titanium backup...check
Downloading the first JB ROM created from AOSP? ...priceless


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like when I get off work I'm gonna have to some work in ADB. Since my SD card got borked going to JB ROMs. So to prepare for AOSP Toro ROMs I'm gonna flash back to factory. Looks like we have AOSP support for Toro again so that's awesome as well. Anyone gonna post a .zip for the new binaries?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

good thing i waited it out til sauce dropped


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Glad vzw gnex is back on the asop tree again lll

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Looks like when I get off work I'm gonna have to some work in ADB. Since my SD card got borked going to JB ROMs. So to prepare for AOSP Toro ROMs I'm gonna flash back to factory. Looks like we have AOSP support for Toro again so that's awesome as well. Anyone gonna post a .zip for the new binaries?


there's no point, everything is hosted right on google's dev site. the people who know what to do with them know exactly where to find them. they mean nothing for anyone who doesn't plan on compiling.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

O_O This is going to be a long night.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Mmmm...jelly beans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's a question. Do you think we'll have to re-image back to stock ICS to fix the partitions before flashing a 4.1 ROM built from source?


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Bonerville USA!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rlmaers (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess this means that OTA for isn't far off.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Here's a question. Do you think we'll have to re-image back to stock ICS to fix the partitions before flashing a 4.1 ROM built from source?


I'm going to.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

jellly beans for all.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Shit yeah. Do yo thang devs, do yo thang.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't wait.... time for some true JB goodness. 

Sent from my Gnex running Tr4nscendV3 JB


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I wonder who's going to compile and post first haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I wonder who's going to compile and post first haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My bets on the birdman..


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's ready according to JBQ so sync away if you're not already.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> It's ready according to JBQ so sync away if you're not already.


It was ready to sync around an hour ago iirc. I've seen a few tweets here and there about people already compiling flashable zips. guess it's just waiting on that and the upload. We'll have it by tonight almost definitely.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

FML! Lol I took the plunge with JellyBelly today because I couldn't wait any longer on source, JUST got it all set up, and THIS HAPPENS..

Gaaaahhhhhh, #bittersweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

VZW Gnex owners will be happy to see this.

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#toro


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> My bets on the birdman..


Birdman tweeted he got a build error. Unless its a quick fix my money is on someone else

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ufcfan72 (Dec 5, 2011)

nativi said:


> Spooning time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lmfao!!!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christoph (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Half Christmas to us!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

When I found out....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Birdman tweeted he got a build error. Unless its a quick fix my money is on someone else
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


wouldn't count him out yet. bird can be quick on his feet, plus there's drod and xoom and a couple others that are going to bring back the rootzboat rom again, so I'm sure bird has their help on getting it going regardless. Will probably be the one I run in the end of the first builds haha.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jelly Belly updated, mix of aosp and their tweaked build. Said JB bootloader js strongly recommended.. Can be found in OP of thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My money is the person who hits post first with a download link to source built JB....just a guess tho.


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

eris72 said:


> Jelly Belly updated, mix of aosp and their tweaked build. Said JB bootloader js strongly recommended.. Can be found in OP of thread
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In the OP of jelly belly is the jelly bean bootloader

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm going crazy checking Twitter and the forums for the first vzw Rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

nativi said:


> I'm going crazy checking tweeter and the forums for the first vzw Rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What's tweeter?


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

wooot woooot--- just a got a great laugh.. Open the second url and read the first comment... Hilarious


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pathology said:


> What's tweeter?


hahahahaha


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pathology said:


> What's tweeter?


They're those mini speakers that deliver the high notes from your stereo.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah finally home and syncing up! Time to start theming and modding!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Pathology said:


> What's tweeter?


Damn auto correct lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

How can I sync source for this? I'm clueless, lol


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

So AOKP JB can't be far off!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

My money is on jakeday.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28677-[ROM]-Jelly-Belly-v2.6---07/09/2012---[JellyBean]-[4.1.1]-[AOSP/Hybrid]---It's-all-about-speed!#entry768327
[ROM] Jelly Belly v2.6 - 07/09/2012 - [JellyBean] [4.1.1] [AOSP/Hybrid] - It's all about speed!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

binglejellsx2 said:


> They're those mini speakers that deliver the high notes from your stereo.


Touché. You've out-douched my doucheyness.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I think *ALL* devs should take at least a couple of days to make sure everything is compiled right. Otherwise, they're all racing to see who releases a ROM first, and then they'll be releasing 25191651 updates to fix all the stuff they overlooked the first time around.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

hacku said:


> I think *ALL* devs should take at least a couple of days to make sure everything is compiled right. Otherwise, they're all racing to see who releases a ROM first, and then they'll be releasing 25191651 updates to fix all the stuff they overlooked the first time around.


Sounds more like YOU should wait to flash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Sounds more like YOU should wait to flash


Touche!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> So AOKP JB can't be far off!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Birdman just joined team kang .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I will flash a plain stock, no mod AOSP ROM if someone compiles it. I'd try myself but I'm windows only at the moment. I sure as shit don't want a hybrid hack.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I will flash a plain stock, no mod AOSP ROM if someone compiles it. I'd try myself but I'm windows only at the moment. I sure as shit don't want a hybrid hack.


What he said. Or she said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

Pathology said:


> FML! Lol I took the plunge with JellyBelly today because I couldn't wait any longer on source, JUST got it all set up, and THIS HAPPENS..
> 
> Gaaaahhhhhh, #bittersweet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


meh, just think about it as giving it a test drive before you get the real thing.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Sounds more like YOU should wait to flash
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


AGREED


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

AOKP toggles + stock JB = all I will ever need! 
#truestory


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks like HeyItsLou is going to win this with redemption rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

My build shouldn't be too far off  http://i.imgur.com/NQsLK.jpg


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone know if Google may have done something to try and fix the low speaker volume with this update or would it have been in the leaks if they had? Or can it be fixed with a update? I was just wondering..

Sent from my Gnex running Tr4nscendV3 JB


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Tidefan22 said:


> Anyone know if Google may have done something to try and fix the low speaker volume with this update or would it have been in the leaks if they had? Or can it be fixed with a update? I was just wondering..
> 
> Sent from my Gnex running Tr4nscendV3 JB


I'm mostly sure that was due to our ROMs being based off a port.....mostly.


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

So this is for vzw gnex only? No sprint?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

johio360 said:


> So this is for vzw gnex only? No sprint?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its source so its for whoever builds it.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is why I got the gnex 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm really hoping for a liquid smooth linaro jelly bean build. Lol. But seriously I haven't run a smoother rom since liquid so def looking for them to do something quick!

Sent from a Bad Azz Liquid Smooth Linaro Gnex!


----------



## nicknowsky (Jul 1, 2012)

yep its official just read on IntoMobile thats the code is out


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> AOKP toggles + stock JB = all I will ever need!
> #truestory


carlz!!! good to see ya back in the game!

peeps, his username says it all - makes some wicked azz BA's! ...and can theme like a mutha!

i agree with ya, for the most part. ...altho, a DarkICE theme is a real nice touch.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

<---- Freakin Psych'd


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nicknowsky said:


> yep its official just read on IntoMobile thats the code is out


It's official because the first link in the OP is a statement from JBQ, the voice of AOSP.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's official because the first link in the OP is a statement from JBQ, the voice of AOSP.


I might should have read the op


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

kmac940 said:


> I'm really hoping for a liquid smooth linaro jelly bean build. Lol. But seriously I haven't run a smoother rom since liquid so def looking for them to do something quick!
> 
> Sent from a Bad Azz Liquid Smooth Linaro Gnex!


Their battery life hasn't been good for me unfortunately

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Wooot woot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/07/09/verizon-galaxy-nexus-is-closer-than-ever-to-full-aosp-support-but-its-not-there-yet/

^^^ this


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

RIP ICS


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I've actually never even messed with ics. I flashed jb as soon as I got the nexus. I wonder if it's worth admiring before some aosp jb goodness?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I've actually never even messed with ics. I flashed jb as soon as I got the nexus. I wonder if it's worth admiring before some aosp jb goodness?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's worth it, ICS is still a good build.
Still waiting for actual built in notification toggles before I jump to JB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm still on ICS as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I've actually never even messed with ics. I flashed jb as soon as I got the nexus. I wonder if it's worth admiring before some aosp jb goodness?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Meh. Obviously it was a huge jump from GB, but JB is closely related to ICS (obviously), so I don't think you're missing much.


----------

